# taxiing (planes)



## msgc

Nececesito saber qué significa taxiing o taxis en el siguiente contexto:

The captain always taxiing the plane, because the tiller that is used in taxiing is on the left side of the cockpit wher captain sits.
Ground control directs taxiing the aircraft, while Tower Control handles takeoffs and landings.

Ojalá alguien me pueda ayudar.

Yo creo que puede significar estacionarse o rodar por la pista, pero no sé cuál de estos significados es el correcto.


----------



## swyves

Taxiing es manejar un avion a baja velocidad para trasladarlo entre la pista de aterrizaje y la puerta (gate), o en general entre partes del aeropuerto.


----------



## jacinta

No es estacionar.  Un avion antes de despegar, rueda por la pista.  Eso es *Taxiing*.


----------



## Edwin

*To taxi the plane* quiere decir conducir el avión en el suelo/tierra o la superficie del agua.

No sé si hay un verbo para decir eso en español. 



> *to taxi:*
> 1. To move slowly on the ground or on the surface of the water before takeoff or after landing: an airplane taxiing down the runway.
> 
> 2. To cause (an aircraft) to taxi.


----------



## msgc

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jacinta

To taxi:  rodar por la pista.


----------



## Quina17

Hi. people! And what does it mean here?: 
"I have a theory, half-formed, it is true, but still a theory," said *Taxiing*. "In fact, it's hardly so much a theory as an hypothesis." ????


----------



## armando siniestra

Taxiing: rodar  .. The Taxiing: rodaje.


----------



## rodelu2

En aeropuertos de esta zona es _"carreteando por la pista"_.


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

Taxiing: Rodaje


----------



## sergio11

rodelu2 said:


> En aeropuertos de esta zona es _"carreteando por la pista"_.


Lo mismo en Buenos Aires.


----------



## Aviador

sergio11 said:


> Lo mismo en Buenos Aires.


Si se trata de un texto técnico o en el que se usa el registro formal, los términos adecuados son *rodar* y *rodaje* o *rodadura*, lo términos normales en aviación. Carretear es más bien del lenguaje de los legos.
No me imagino a un controlador autorizando a una tripulación a "_carretear_ por la calle alfa a la pista 17", por ejemplo. No, señor.


----------



## Blue-Eyed Cuban

Concuerdo mil por ciento; gracias por la verificación.


----------

